# Finally got around to do something with my 65gal.



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

*Corydoras and Pleco tanks*

Hey

So I finally had time today to do something with my 65gal tank (up until now it has just contained all of the wood, fish and plants but I didnt bother aquascaping it at all).

So here it is:
*65gal:*









Plants: Anubias babarti, nana, nana petite, Xmass moss, peacock moss
Livestock: Corydoras pygmaeus, Corydoras weitzmani (breeding group and fry), Corydoras sp. "Orange Laser", Corydoras adolfoi (soon to be moved into this tank), Hypancustrus sp. L66, Hypancistrus sp. L260, yellow shrimp and assassin snails.
Temp: 26C-ish.

One question I have for you guys, I need some suggestions for peaceful small colourful fish that would: 1) school and 2) provide good colour and contrast to the black of the background and the green of the anubias.

Some of the ones I am thinking about are: Espei rasboras and rummynose tetra

Any tips would be greatly appreciated!

Also: *20gal zebra tank:*









Plants: Anubias nana, singapore moss
Livestock: Hypancistrus zebra, Corydoras Adolfoi (soon to be rehomed to cory tank) and cherry shrimps.

and here is one of my zebs who loves to come out during the day.









Thanks for looking


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Your tanks look awesome! Very nice zebras.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

stunning... you made wonderful use of that wood! <3 Gosh I gotta get me some of that stuff too ^^


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I would prefer rummynoses, they school very tight and the red mixed with the black and white stripes on their tail look amazing!

by the way, is there any way you could move the filter intake and heater to the right side in the 65 gallon? it would make it look cleaner on the left


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

These are reallu nice tanks Hitch!

The ideas sound great for stocking the 65. I think some smaller rainbows would look great in there too. Threadfins, or blue eyes.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks guys 

So far rummynose are pretty high on my list as well. I shied away from rainbows just because they dont school as well we their tetra or rasboras "counterparts".

As for the heater and intake, that is definitely in the books. Right now, I have a 2215, 2213 and 2211 running on that tank. Once my 2075 arrives, I plan to replace the 2213 and 2211 with that, at which time there will be 2 intake. Right now I cant fit another intake on the right side. As for the heater, I originally planned to do that today, but forgot until I took that pic and been too lazy to do it...lol.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree! Rummynose are an excellent schooling fish.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

That is one good looking 65 gallon setup!

I love what you've done with it and your choice of fish sounds great.
--
Paul


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

How many zebras do you have in the 20g? Any breeding going on? I would love to set up a tank for zebras if I could get them. Would you have any more pics of them?


----------



## Shikigoi (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow zebras are so good)) are they like pleco?


----------



## Shikigoi (Dec 11, 2011)

Y2KGT said:


> That is one good looking 65 gallon setup!
> 
> I love what you've done with it and your choice of fish sounds great.
> --
> Paul


.

What kind of cichlid is on very right top corner? I have the same but dont know the name. Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Shikigoi said:


> Wow zebras are so good)) are they like pleco?


The most wonderful little pleco of all of course


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Update:

So I ended up getting a group of rummys and they are slowly getting acclimated with the tank.

Also, I have about 14 C. weitzmani fry growing out in that fry trap. They are about 2 weeks old, and Ill post some pics when I get a chance.



Ciddian said:


> stunning... you made wonderful use of that wood! <3 Gosh I gotta get me some of that stuff too ^^


Thanks! manzanitas really makes a difference.



Y2KGT said:


> That is one good looking 65 gallon setup!
> 
> I love what you've done with it and your choice of fish sounds great.
> --
> Paul


Thanks man!



des said:


> How many zebras do you have in the 20g? Any breeding going on? I would love to set up a tank for zebras if I could get them. Would you have any more pics of them?


I have a group of 6 growing out in there. And no, they are too young for breeding right now. But there are a number of hobbyists in the GTA area that have successfully bred them.



Shikigoi said:


> Wow zebras are so good)) are they like pleco?


Thanks, and yes they are plecos.


----------

